# Palm Beach Sun 11/3 Dawn



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

With a big swell forecast for the weekend and lousy tides but good winds, I thought I'd have another go at squidding in the hope of trolling for a king. Plan is to launch from the sand ramp at the end of Woorak Rd, off Iluka St. 6:30 launch.

Plan is to try the weed beds around Palm Beach first, then Mackerel Beach, Currawong or Coasters Retreat if the squid are hiding. Slug at the ready if any surface fish show up


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good. I am interested
What time will you be off the water?
What gear do ypu recommend I bring?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Squidding - a casting outfit with 8-12lb line (don't like losing good squid jigs when they get snagged in the weeds).

Trolling - 20-50lb outfit with a two hook rig (bottom a treble, sliding snell is good or you can buy ready made from Narrabeen B&T) for the squid. Snapper leads and some rubber bands if you don't have a downrigger or similar. Some trolling lures as backup if the squid don't play

Surface action - 6-10lb light to medium-light casting outfit with either white or natural pattern sps or slugs


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Peril,
I'm a starter for tomorrow, the weather looks great.
I've sent through a PM.

Cheers

Paul


----------

